# window 7 + ubuntu 10.10 + FreeBSD 8.2



## noble_out (Oct 9, 2011)

My HDD 320G:


```
window7  
      C:(primary partition ,ntfs) 46G
      D:(logic partition,ntfs)    75G
      E:(logic partition,ntfs)    134G
--------------------------------------------------
ubuntu 10.10
      / (logic partion,ext4)                20G
      swap                                  1G
      /home(logic partition,ext4)           14G
--------------------------------------------------
FreeBSD 8.2  (primary partition ,slice 29G)
      /             1G
      swap           1G
      /var          3.2G
      /usr          24G      
--------------------------------------------------
```
Hello everybody,

I have a problem, FreeBSD can't mount windows partition D, E.  I have tried many ways, but failed.


```
# ls /dev
ad4s1 ad4s2 ad4s3 ad4s3a ad4s3b ad4s3c ntfs ...
```

Windows partition C is in /dev/ntfs/C, it can be automatically mounted to /media/C. I want to know why C is not ad4s1? So I just think ad4s1 should be partition D, ad4s2 be partition E, but I can't mount!


```
# mkdir /mnt/D
#mount_ntfs /dev/ad4s1 /mnt/D/
mount_ntfs: /dev/ad4s1: Invalid argument

# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/ad4s1 /mnt/D   (also failed, [FILE]ad4s2[/FILE] is same)
```

Ubuntu can share Windows all partitions, but FreeBSD can't, Only 29G, for me not enough. Who can help me?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2011)

FreeBSD sees logical partitions as slices s5 and onwards.  So D: should be ad4s5, and E: should be ad4s6.

Also, FreeBSD has "limited write support" for NTFS.  There's a FUSE port for NTFS, if you feel that writing to a proprietary filesystem is safe.


----------



## noble_out (Oct 10, 2011)

3q reply!

`#ls /dev`
I can't see ad4s5, ad4s6, only ad4s1 ad4s2 ad4s3 ad4s3a ad4s3b ad4s3c ntfs, what should I do?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 10, 2011)

Rather than making us guess, please just show the output of ls /dev/ad4*.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 10, 2011)

And format your posts properly this time.


----------



## noble_out (Oct 11, 2011)

```
#ls /dev/ad4*
/dev/ad4    /dev/ad4s1  /dev/ad4s2  /dev/ad4s3  /dev/ad4s3a /dev/ad4s3b /dev/ad4s3d /dev/ad4s3e
#ls /dev/ntfs/*
/dev/ntfs/C
```
Can't see ad4s5 and ad4s6.
Linux got info:

```
#ls /dev/sda*
/dev/sda   /dev/sda10  /dev/sda12  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda7  /dev/sda9
/dev/sda1  /dev/sda11  /dev/sda13  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda6  /dev/sda8
# df -Th
/dev/sda7     ext4     19G   14G  3.8G  79% /
none      devtmpfs    997M  376K  996M   1% /dev
none         tmpfs   1004M  300K 1004M   1% /dev/shm
none         tmpfs   1004M  312K 1004M   1% /var/run
none         tmpfs   1004M     0 1004M   0% /var/lock
/dev/sda1  fuseblk     44G   24G   20G  54% /media/C:
/dev/sda5  fuseblk     71G   36G   35G  51% /media/D:
/dev/sda6  fuseblk    125G  111G   15G  89% /media/E:
/dev/sda9     ext4     13G  9.3G  3.1G  76% /home
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 11, 2011)

There's only one drive?  From FreeBSD, please show the output of
`# ls /dev/ad*`

file(1) can be used to find what's on a slice or partition:
`# file -s /dev/ad4s1`


----------



## noble_out (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw many people had the same problem,also couldn't be resolved!Ubuntu is just enough for me! Thanks for your help!


----------

